
2B Records Exposed in Smart Home Device Breach - mzs
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/07/02/confirmed-2-billion-records-exposed-in-massive-smart-home-device-breach/
======
bifrost
This is the one IoT device I use... They used MD5 too, great.

I'd really like to give them a prize....

------
sarcasmatwork
No surprise here......

